# TTS 16/17 - Must have options?



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm on the look out for a TTS 2016/17 age, what are the must have options?

Cheer


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Tech pack /Sat nav. It's the whole reason for the digi dash.

Everything else is personal preference really but the auto box and mag ride suspension work well as a pair.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes satnav and reverse camera are good IMO.

Heated seats too.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Cheers

Coming from an RS6 heated seats are a must!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't have them in my last TT but made sure this one has them lol.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very difficult question, "must have" options is very debatable matter&#8230;
personally I would say MR (std on TTS), sat/nav pack, heated seats, matrix, parking sensors at least (if not camera), key-less



ab54666 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm on the look out for a TTS 2016/17 age, what are the must have options?
> 
> Cheer


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Also bang and olufsen is definitely worth it.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

The deluxe air con looks so much nicer than standard. Try get one with that option ticked!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Dale.TT said:


> The deluxe air con looks so much nicer than standard. Try get one with that option ticked!


Is that the digital climate control rather than the red and blue colour and dial ?


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Basscube said:


> Dale.TT said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the digital climate control rather than the red and blue colour and dial ?


That's right yeah, my old S Line had standard dials. My TTS has the digital.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Dale.TT said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Dale.TT said:
> ...


I got digital, so much better especially with the heated seat button on the left and right rather than blank.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks, some good pointers there;

Having found an old brochure as to what was available around that time by way of options i'm now looking for a model with;

1. Heated seats (Believe this was standard on the TTS)
2. MMI Navigation Plus
3. Audi Magnetic Ride (For 2017 says standard in brochure)
4. Electric folded and heating mirrors
5. Parking system, minimum of front and rear sensors.
6. Hold assist (as want auto)

Nice to have;

1. Audi Connect
2. B&O
3. Deluxe Aircon 
4. Traffic sign rec
5. Audi Phone Box

Don't want

Advanced key!

So I can now narrow down the search.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Basscube said:


> Also bang and olufsen is definitely worth it.


B&O definitely. Heated seats and mag ride are standard on the TTS.

Yep, can't imagine the car without the tech pack including sat nav. Parking sensors all round, tick and red callipers too. Deluxe aircon another must and electric seats - it's the pneumatic side bolsters that inflate and hug you that I love. Folding mirrors? Nope, I can fold mine by hand if needed. Hold assist - not needed. Advanced Key, no way - you may as well leave the keys on the bonnet...


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm with mark.

Folding mirrors and hold assist must have?

B&O & Deluxe Climate nice to have?

It's the other way around :lol:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Folding mirrors as a certain better half of mine seems incapable of folding them in manually! (assume you can set to fold when you lock?)

for the times I have heating/cooling on, it's no hardship to turn a couple of dials for me. Bt a nice to have, hold assist in hindsight can probably go in the nice to have section


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Theres a sepang blue at Watford Audi that ticks the boxes.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Fair enough, nice colour, go check it out! I went for Crystal Ara Blue instead  which I also consider a must have :lol:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I like the Ara blue also.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Parking front and rear, folding, SatNav and climate are a must.
B&O is not worth paying for, but take it if it's free a long with LED head lights. Don't get me wrong, those things on the bigger Audi are fantastic, not that good in TT.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Parking front and rear, folding, SatNav and climate are a must.
> B&O is not worth paying for, but take it if it's free a long with LED head lights. Don't get me wrong, those things on the bigger Audi are fantastic, not that good in TT.


I thought all TTS,s come with LED headlights ?

Or you be mean the led pack ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TT comes with xeno as std, both LED and Matrix led are options, if I remember well
TTS with LED as std and LED matrix as option


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

In the UK the S Line and TTS come with LED lights as standard. The Matrix LED's are an option.

If you get an automatic, you don't need hill hold assist! It's automatic!
I'd say the high beam assist is a must have, I'm always blinding people! (Previous car had it).
Also, deluxe air con (comfort pack) is deffo a must!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> they come with xeno as std, both LED and Matrix led are options


No it's just the sport that comes with different headlights (xenon) as standard (although you can upgrade to led but costs extra)

S-line and TTS and TTRS Come with xenon by default.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

One bonus of folding mirrors is a visual cue that the car is locked when you walk off.

Matrix LED lights are ok if you regularly drive at night on twisty rural roads. I visit my mum in N Wales every 6 weeks or so and her place is in the middle of nowhere so matrix lights are great. I've never been flashed with them. The way they manipulate the box of light in the front of the car is very clever. But if you never really drive anywhere rural it's probably not worth the extra.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mistake from my side, I checked 2018 options chart, TTS comes with LED as std and matrix as option (I corrected my previous post)



JoshB said:


> In the UK the S Line and TTS come with LED lights as standard. The Matrix LED's are an option.
> 
> If you get an automatic, you don't need hill hold assist! It's automatic!
> I'd say the high beam assist is a must have, I'm always blinding people! (Previous car had it).
> Also, deluxe air con (comfort pack) is deffo a must!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

by the way, I have automatic and I find hill hold assist useful anyway (no need to push brake pedal to prevent the car rolling when in queue, for example)


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> by the way, I have automatic and I find hill hold assist useful anyway (no need to push brake pedal to prevent the car rolling when in queue, for example)


A question if I may...?

With hill hold assist do you have put the handbrake on manually still when you stop? Really bugs me as my old mk7 Golf GTi would always auto apply the handbrake when you'd stopped. As in stopped, in Park and turn ignition off.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

JoshB said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > by the way, I have automatic and I find hill hold assist useful anyway (no need to push brake pedal to prevent the car rolling when in queue, for example)
> ...


That's auto handbrake rather than just e-brake.

I just admit is slightly annoying also having to manually press a button. Almost seems primitive


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The HHA auto brake is no different to pulling up the switch when needed... you get the green P.
I mean the Matrix and LED, no real advantage on the TT. Xenon to LED is a big difference.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes I do have to put the handbrake manually (if I remember well :? )


JoshB said:


> A question if I may...?
> With hill hold assist do you have put the handbrake on manually still when you stop? Really bugs me as my old mk7 Golf GTi would always auto apply the handbrake when you'd stopped. As in stopped, in Park and turn ignition off.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Is drive select the same as magnetic ride? If so I've found a car with every one of my must and nice to haves.....


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

ab54666 said:


> Is drive select the same as magnetic ride? If so I've found a car with every one of my must and nice to haves.....


No, all cars have drive select I believe.

I have no magnetic ride yet have drive select.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

According to the 2016 brochure the TTS has it as standard?


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

All TT's have drive select. Not all TT's have mag ride, but TTS it is included as standard.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks, then think i've found the car;

20" x 9.0J '10-Y-spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/30 R20 tyres, 
Audi Connect Infotainment Services, 
MMI Navigation Plus including MMI Touch, 
Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators, 
Audi Music Interface , MMI touch, 
Comfort and Sound package, 
Technology Pack, 
Front centre armrest, 
Audi Parking System Plus, front and rear with selective display, 
Light and rain sensors, 
Adaptive headlights, 
LED rear lights and dynamic rear indicators, 
Headlight washers, 
Deluxe automatic air conditioning with integrated digital displays, 
Bang & Olufsen Sound System, 
Bluetooth interface, 
Fine Nappa leather with embossed "S line" or "S" on the front seat backrests, 
LED interior lighting package, 
DAB digital radio, quattro, 
Audi Drive Select, 
Flat-bottomed TTS Sport 3-spoke contour leather multi-function steering wheel, 
Heated front seats, 
Keyless go, 
Auto-dimming rear-view mirror, 
Retractable rear spoiler, 
Audi Active Lane Assist, 
Extended leather package in black leather, 
Door sill trims with aluminium inlays and TTS logo, 
4-way electric lumbar support, 
LED daytime running lights, 
Cruise control with speed limiter


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

ab54666 said:


> Thanks, then think i've found the car;
> 
> 20" x 9.0J '10-Y-spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/30 R20 tyres,
> Audi Connect Infotainment Services,
> ...


What a great spec there


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I really can't think of anything else it could have had other than;

Reversing camera
Storage & Luggage pack, 
Privacy Glass

Not bothered re the privacy glass, although easy fix if bothered
Reversing cam could be added but not needed in my view
Not buying it for storage!


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

That's the exact spec of my TTS 

Although mine is S-Tronic, assume that is too? Most are.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

ab54666 said:


> I really can't think of anything else it could have had other than;
> 
> Reversing camera
> Storage & Luggage pack,
> ...


Would have thought the reversing camera would be bundled with F&R parking sensors and Tech Pack?

Similarly, think the privacy glass is bundled in somewhere too . ..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

home link, phone box, parking plus, carbo inlays, hill hold assist, side assist, exclusive color....



ab54666 said:


> I *really can't think of anything else it could have had other than*;
> 
> Reversing camera
> Storage & Luggage pack,
> ...


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

ab54666 said:


> Thanks, then think i've found the car;
> 
> 20" x 9.0J '10-Y-spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/30 R20 tyres,
> Audi Connect Infotainment Services,
> ...


It is a great spec, but if any of those items really matter to you then be sure to check the actual car before buying. Some trade sellers now don't inspect a car's spec but download it from a database. Sometimes the database is incorrect but they will have a contract clause to exclude liability. I missed out on cruise control that way. My car was advertised as having it, I didn't notice that it was missing, trade seller had a disclaimer clause protecting him.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ab54666 said:


> Thanks, then think i've found the car;
> 
> 20" x 9.0J '10-Y-spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/30 R20 tyres,
> Audi Connect Infotainment Services,
> ...


Most of what you have listed is standard kit for a TT/TTS, not optional extras. I can only see only 3 or maybe 4 things listed that are options for a TTS. So really, not that great afterall.

What colour? That's usually the starting point for most of us.

Not a spec I'd like. The 20" Y spokes IMO aren't a good look for the TT, but others like them...plus there's no privacy glass, electric seats with pneumatic side bolsters or red callipers, hmm... I'd definitely have to pass on that car, but that's just me. At least it hasn't got Advanced Key!

I'd try and find a TTS Black Edition if I were you, as most of the 'best' or shall we say, most popular options, are standard fit and you'll generally find a higher overall spec, as adding those 'nice to have' options is a lot easier when there aren't so many to choose from. I know, as that's what I did when I ordered my current TTS. Albeit I did add Exclusive paint, which was the best thing I could have ever done. Just makes the car feel so much more special 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't have the 20s either, but you could always have a word with the dealer to swap them our and maybe provide an extra discount.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Listed as Extras on that car are;

The wheels, agree people will like or hate
Technology Pack (MMI Nav plus, Audi Connect, Phone box with wireless charge) 
Comfort & Sound package (B&O, Deluxe air con, Audi parking rear and Parking plus, Front arm rest)
Matrix LED

We're all different, i'd take all of those over painted callipers,


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

ab54666 said:


> Listed as Extras on that car are;
> 
> The wheels, agree people will like or hate
> Technology Pack (MMI Nav plus, Audi Connect, Phone box with wireless charge)
> ...


I'm not a massive fan of the 20s either. Prefer the sline 19s or TTS wheels.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

ab54666 said:


> Don't want
> Advanced key!


Why so down on advanced key? When you park somewhere where people are likely to know the key is near, like your front drive, just disable it. Simple as lock the car with the fob and touch the lock button on the door within 10 secs. Takes no longer than locking the car without advanced key. That way you have the convenience of keyless for 90% of the time and the security of not keyless for the other 10%. Perfect.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Having been the victim of car crime recently which wasn't a pleasant experience I could do without the hassle TBH. You may be able to turn it off but it won't stop four masked men coming to your house waving a reader ......

I appreciate you can turn it off, but thats a faff and the chances of my wife sticking to that regime are remote! As above, just don't need the hassle right now.

Found another, even better spec'd car, this one has;

Park Assist Plus with rear view camera
B&O
Painted callipers (although not that bothered by that)
Deluxe Air Con
High Beam assist
Hill Hold
Privacy Glass
Tech Pack which includes Phone box with wireless charging
LED Lights

Just checking it has folding mirrors, standard for this model year was Lane Assist, magnetic ride, cruise, heated seats, auto dimming rear view mirror and light and rain sensors.


----------

